#  Alternativmedizin >   Schlackestoffe im Darm, braune Zunge >

## maaria1

Hallo, wer kann mir Tipps geben, wie  man angelagerte Schlackestoffe  im Darm behandeln kann? Meine Omi ist 87 Jahre alt und hat seit ca 2 Monaten einen bräunlichen Streifen auf der Zunge und schlägt sich seit Jahren mit Darmproblemen rum Die ärzte haben ihr nun eine Salbe namens Adiclaire verschrieben. Folgende Inhaltsstoffe sind enthalten: Nistatin, Methyl, Nitropenzo...keine Ahnung. Ich tippe eben auf abgelagerte Schlackestoffe im Darm. Wer hat einen Rat? danke Euch. Eure Evi

----------


## feli

Was hat denn der Abstrich der Zunge ergeben und welche Ärzte behandeln Deine Oma denn bei Problemen mit dem Darm, vor allem, welche Darmprobleme hat Deine Oma denn genau?
Es wäre sicherlich sinnvoll Deine Oma, neben dem Abstrich der Zunge einem Gastroenterologen vorzustellen.- Sicherlich gibt es verschiedene Medikamente die diese braunen Beläge erklären würden. Dennoch wird von der Salbe das Darmproblem Deiner Oma nicht behoben werden. Der Begriff, " die Ärzte " ist etwas sehr abstrakt, in Deiner Beschreibung. Sind das Zahnärzte? Oder wo und mit welcher Einweisungs- oder Verdachtsdiagnose ist Deine Omi denn eingeliefert oder behandelt worden? Es ist nicht so, daß wie man im Net überall lesen kann, Krankheiten alleine aufgrund der Betrachtung der Zunge in einer Klinik oder bei einem Arzt diagnostiziert werden. Adiclair ist ein Antimykoticum zur Behandlung von Pilzen.-
Du meinst sicherlich, daß geforscht werden sollte warum Deine Oma diese Pilzerkrankung auf der Zunge haben könnte.- Diese könnte natürlich auch durch einen Blutzuckererkrankung begünstigt sein,- durch die Einnahme bestimmter Antibiotica ( was ebenfalls Darmprobleme bereiten könnte),-genauso wie durch eine Behandlung mit Cortison oder anderen Medikamenten, sodaß die braunen Beläge der Zunge nur als Nebensymptom aufgetreten ist und nicht als isolierte Erkrankung? 
Dh. diese Angaben sind insgesamt etwas dünn um dazu konkret etwas zu sagen. Deine Omi sollte alle ihre Symptome gesammelt schildern und vielleicht ist es ganz gut, wenn Du dabei bist, denn bei den älteren Menschen ist es manchmal schwierig und man muß reine Detektivarbeit leisten.
Wenn Deine Oma zb. nur ihre Zunge erwähnt hat, dann kann man durchaus darauf kommen, daß eine allgemeine Abwehrschwäche oder zb. ein schlecht saniertes Gebiß, Ernährungsmängel die Ursache sind. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------

